
I Am One of Many: Fixing the Systemic Issues in the Tech Industry - nreece
https://medium.com/@sw/i-am-one-of-many-fixing-the-systemic-issues-in-the-tech-industry-8ec74177f725
======
hodgesrm
Glad to see this. A lot of people in Silicon Valley seem to have bought into
the notion that being a jerk is a necessary condition to create disruptive
businesses. It's time for the herd to start looking for founders and board
members who take a bigger view of the world.

